# Making a 1934 Dayton Huffman tank



## John

Tank mockup for my original paint 1934 Huffman Dayton


----------



## sm2501

Looks great John!


----------



## John

Thanks Scott. 







sm2501 said:


> Looks great John!


----------



## hoofhearted

John ... that tank for your 1934 Huffman motorbike is a thing of beauty !!!  

As an aside .. the 1934 Huffman bicycles began to be constructed in October of 1934. 

Boy's motorbikes ... tanked and un-tanked ... boy's camelbacks and girl's bicycles were 
produced thru December of 1934.  One shift of workers created 10-12 bicycles per day.

The bicycles were built to accommodate either 28" X 1.5" high-pressure OR 26" X 2.125"
tires.  All raingutter-type fenders could cover both wheel / tire size.

Approximately 600 units were produced ... before altering the frame design a bit ------
for the 1935 models .. all units would soon-have curved seat stays.  

600 units is a very-small run of bicycles.

Consider the Columbia RX-5 re-issue of 1986.  Approximately 5,000 of these units were 
produced.  Where are they now ??

To my eye, the 1934 Huffman motorbike is wonderful to behold.  In comparing the overall 
frame design to something in the past ... the frame appears to have been modeled on the 
teen's-era Dayton motorbike. Now, I did not say the Davis motorbike .. I said and meant 
the Davis DAYTON motorbike ... a very-stout machine.

Thank you for posting, John.  If you plan on producing several of your tanks for the 1934 
Huffman .. I would like to own one ... regardless of price.  Your work is beautiful.

.......  patric cafaro


----------



## catfish

WOW! Just wow!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

catfish said:


> WOW! Just wow!




And on the seventh day John rested...


----------



## cyclingday

Phenominal!

Hey, John.
Is that an aluminium fendered Fleetwood Supreme in that first picture?

You're unreal, dude!


----------



## bricycle

Sure John can fabricate anything with his hands.... but can he sing?
John, you are, well, amazing!


----------



## John

cyclingday said:


> Phenominal!
> 
> Hey, John.
> Is that an aluminium fendered Fleetwood Supreme in that first picture?




Oh that old thing. Yes, Fleetwood Supreme Streamline with original paint and the original aluminum fenders from the factory. Taken apart for the first time for me to clean and for Tamara to stand behind me shaking her head.


----------



## Flat Tire

Man that is nice! Great work John!


----------



## 55tbird

*Awesome!!!!!!!*

Great job John!!  You are a true craftsman!!    Mike


----------



## fordmike65

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> And on the seventh day John rested...




I don't think John EVER rests! Well, maybe on the occasional 1st Sunday of the month


----------



## cyclingday

John said:


> Oh that old thing. Yes, Fleetwood Supreme Streamline with original paint and the original aluminum fenders from the factory. Taken apart for the first time for me to clean and for Tamara to stand behind me shaking her head.




Nice!
I can't wait to see it.
I'm sure it's refreshing to get a bike that doesn't have to have some missing parts made for it.
You'll have to post some pictures, so that we can all stand with Tamara and shake our heads.


----------



## John

cyclingday said:


> Nice!
> I can't wait to see it.
> I'm sure it's refreshing to get a bike that doesn't have to have some missing parts made for it.
> You'll have to post some pictures, so that we can all stand with Tamara and shake our heads.




It should be at the next Coaster ride. It was missing the drop stand bolt but I found a original to replace it with and I broke one screw but I had an extra original.


----------



## fxo550

John said:


> View attachment 126638 View attachment 126639 View attachment 126641
> 
> Tank mockup for my original paint 1934 Huffman Dayton




John i can not get back yo you,your inbox is full.


----------



## supper15fiets

fxo550 said:


> John i can not get back yo you,your inbox is full.




Ah, try to reach you to 

....but this is a nice piece of work again john!


----------



## John

*Tank progress*

Top caps fitted and front corners


----------



## OMBAC-RAT

*Very Nice*

Very nice John. Beautiful work!!


----------



## Djshakes

These frames really are bitchin.  I have one in my possession now for paint for a customer.  Beautiful tapered tubes on the rear chain stays.


----------



## John

*Progress*

More done on the tank


----------



## bricycle

I see you added accessories too....
Tank is unbeliveable!!!


----------



## cyclingday

BRAVO!
 Mister Wizard.


----------



## catfish

John said:


> More done on the tank




Wow! Amazing work.


----------



## bikewhorder

Your titles are always so misleading.  Like a magician, you rarely share the secrets of the process. Was that curved section on the top of the tank built up in a series of flat sections?  I've been a wannabe metal fabricator since I was a teenager but my work never comes out so crisp. The cost of tools and equipment has kept me on the outside looking in.    Nice to see so many bikes in the living spaces of the house where they belong though.


----------



## Tin machine

*first class work*

very very nice work !!! bravo


----------



## dubsey55

It really does feature "aircraft" construction now!  Awesome work,  reet petite! Walter in NJ


----------



## hoofhearted

*Wow !!!*

*Your work is UNBELIEVABLE, John ......  WOW ... !!!*

.........  patric



===============
===============


----------



## bikecrazy

Great Job! I don't know what I like more, the tank or the fact that the bikes are in the kitchen!


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Beautiful job! Cant wait to see it in person.


----------



## mike j

It is truly gorgeous , almost a shame to have to paint it.


----------



## then8j

How much time do you have into this tank so far???? Looks great


----------



## Foxclassics

Hey John,

I too own a 1934 D4 boys bicycle and I also have a girls frame.  Are you making several of these tanks?

Best Regards,

Tim Fox


----------



## azbug-i

This just looks incredible!!!


----------



## ZE52414

Now that is awesome!


----------



## Bikermaniac

Wow, great job!


----------



## JimRoy

Much nicer than the factory tanks.


----------

